# Aye oh.



## xolarflare (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello.
My name is Travis I am an engineer by trade.i am currently halfway through my 21st journey around the sun I have always hated writing yet excelled in it in school. I have won a few awards for short stories and poems.
Normally I try to treat writing as if it is the plague. Although I have a burning desire to create a new world so I have chosen here to reside. I look forward to reading what you write and asking for your advice because I haven't written in years.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 31, 2014)

Welcome to the forums, Travis.


----------



## A_Jones (Mar 31, 2014)

I am very excited to see you here.  This is a great site full of amazing people to make friends with.  I hope to read your work soon.  Just make sure to post ten times in other threads before you post your own work.  

Welcome!


----------



## Gavrushka (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey and welcome, Travis.

I had a quarter century hiatus from writing too, but you soon pick it up again.

Creative writing, for me, is inspired by passion, and it is a shame you don't share that joy. - Perhaps, just perhaps, you may discover it here. 

Once you've ten posts to your name you can post an excerpt of your work here for critique AND enter the monthly fiction competition we hold. - With your pedigree, I am sure you will do well. 

There is a link to some of the site's writing resources in my signature, but feel free to ask questions if you are so minded.


----------



## Pandora (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Travis, 21st journey, cool, I like that. To be good at what you hate can't hurt, might learn to love it. Welcome, I think you will like it here.


----------



## xolarflare (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you all . By 10 posts do you mean starting 10 or replying to 10?


----------



## PiP (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Travis, the best way to accrue your ten posts is by offering crit (commenting) on the work of others or taking part in the Writing Discussion forum etc.


----------



## xolarflare (Mar 31, 2014)

Sounds good!


----------



## thepancreas11 (Apr 1, 2014)

10 posts mean that you just have to make ten total posts. I would personally make as many of them critiques as possible, for we cannot learn or grow but by immersing ourselves in writing (or something equally preachy; really I just think it helps you get a sense of what's out there). I try to frequent a couple of forums specifically because that keeps me active and then I venture out into others from there.

A writing competitor, huh? Well, look for the competitions, you'll find there are several things to keep you busy there.

And if you don't hate your writing at some point in your career, you're probably not putting enough of yourself into your stories, right? Good call to come here and see what else is out there. Glad to have you. If you want talent, look no further than lasm, my friend. She's a great writer on the forum.

Cheers,
thepancreas


----------



## xolarflare (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you guys for the advice I will check out the competition pages. I have skimmed through some of the previous winners


----------



## qwertyportne (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome Travis. I like how you referred to your age. Your comment about writing reminds me of George Orwell's lament that "Writing a book is a horrible, exhausting struggle, like a long bout with some painful illness. One would never undertake such a thing if one were not driven on by some demon whom one can neither resist nor understand." We all know what he meant. For me, it's like eating. If I don't write I get hungry ~ despite the demons who await me at the keyboard. I look forward to reading your writing.


----------



## xolarflare (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you! I am a huge carl sagan and bill hicks fan and I feel that greatly reflects on the way I describe things. Right now it appears writing is an itch I feel determined to scratch


----------



## Gumby (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Travis, welcome to the site. Hope you'll stick around for many more journeys around the sun.


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi there. I think it's common to hate writing, at least at times. Perhaps you'll be inspired by something you see here and feel the love for it again.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 13, 2014)

Ten years! Whoa. I went only five years when I split from writing for a time. So you're like... double me.

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing forums: We do not math.


----------

